# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  आप की २ व्हीलर गाडी की समस्याओंके हल और उससे जुडी बातचीत

## adityaa

*आप की २ व्हीलर गाडी की समस्याओंके हल और उससे जुडी बातचीत*

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र हे...........*

----------


## badboy123455

*मेरी गाडी चलते चलते ही बंद हो जाती हे* :question:

----------


## badboy123455

*एक उसमे तेल खत्म होने के बाद दुबारा डलवाता हू तो आधे घंटे तक स्टार्ट नही होती :mepullhair:*

----------


## adityaa

यहाँ पर आप अपनी २ व्हीलर की कोई भी समस्या हो उसके जुड़े आप प्रश्न पुच सकते हो 

या आपकी गाडी के बारें में बातचीत कर सकते हो

----------


## adityaa

> *अच्छा सूत्र हे...........*


स्वागत है आप का ...........


भाई अगर कोई प्रश्न पूंछना हो तो पूंछिये

----------


## badboy123455

*एक उसकी चेन हर तीसरे दिन ढीली हो जाती हे :BangHead:*:BangHead:

----------


## adityaa

> *एक उसमे तेल खत्म होने के बाद दुबारा डलवाता हू तो आधे घंटे तक स्टार्ट नही होती :mepullhair:*


भाई वैसे आप की गाडी कौनसी है

----------


## badboy123455

*बेटरी नई हे ,बल्ब भी नया डलवा दिया फिर भी ससुरी कि लाइट फूल रोशनी नही देती...:confused::confused::confused:*

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई वैसे आप की गाडी कौनसी है


*वही सबकी पसंद CD100 central*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद छिपे हुए भाई जी पर मेरा बजट एक 150 सीसी बाइक जितना नहीं है।
आपकी मोटर साइकिल इतना अच्छा औसत कैसे दे देती है? जबकि वह तो 150 सीसी की है और मुझे तो 125 सीसी की बाइक पर भी संदेह है कि क्या वह 55 का औसत दे देगी?

----------


## Badtameez

> आदित्य भाई मेरी भी मदद कीजिए। मुझे अपनी पहली बाइक लेनी है। अब मुझे क्या चाहिए आपको बताता हूँ।
> एक आम आदमी के लिए बाइक मतलब कि 100 से 125 सीसी तक होनी चाहिए।
> माइलेज 55 से कम नहीं होना चाहिए।
> हर तरह से कम्फर्टेबल होनी चाहिए।
> अब अपनी पसंद बताता हूँ। मैंने यामाहा की ss 125 पसंद की है। आप उसके बारे में बताएँ कि कैसी रहेगी। उसका एक चित्र पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ये कितने की पङेगी ????????

----------


## Ranveer

बेन जी आपकी चॉइस सही है । इसके साथ यामाहा की एफ़ ज़ेड भी अच्छी बाइक है । 
100 ओर 125cc की बाइक  डिस्कवर ने भी अपना एक स्थान बनाया  हुआ है । 
मेरी नज़र मे प्राइस के हिसाब से देखें तो डिस्कवर और क्वालिटी के हिसाब से देखे तो यामाहा ही अच्छा रहेगा । 
डिस्कवर भी क्वालिटी मे ठीक ठाक ही है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये कितने की पङेगी ????????


भाई यह लगभग 52-54 हजार के आस-पास पड़ेगी। (अंदाज है केवल पूछा नहीं है अभी तक)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> बेन जी आपकी चॉइस सही है । इसके साथ यामाहा की एफ़ ज़ेड भी अच्छी बाइक है । 
> 100 ओर 125cc की बाइक  डिस्कवर ने भी अपना एक स्थान बनाया  हुआ है । 
> मेरी नज़र मे प्राइस के हिसाब से देखें तो डिस्कवर और क्वालिटी के हिसाब से देखे तो यामाहा ही अच्छा रहेगा । 
> डिस्कवर भी क्वालिटी मे ठीक ठाक ही है ।


रणवीर जी अपने अपनी राय से हमें वाकिफ करवाने और मेरा समर्थन करके आत्मविश्वास बढ़ाने के लिए आभार।

----------


## sameer.kumar

मेरी बाइक बजाज boxer AR है कई लोगो से सुना है की ये बाइक बहोत अच्छा एवरेज(60-70) देता है लेकिन मेरी बाइक तो सिर्फ 35 की एवरेज देती है 
कोई उपाय बताये एवेरेज बढाने का

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों अभी थोड़ी देर पहले आदित्य भाई से दूरभाष पर वार्ता हुई, सभी पक्षों के तर्क और दलीलेँ सुनने के बाद यह निष्कर्ष निकाला गया कि 125 सीसी सेगमेँट में यामाहा एस एस 125 से अच्छी बाइक और कोई नहीं है तथा इसका औसत भी अच्छा है।
सहायता करने के लिए सभी मित्रों, आचार्य जी, बैड जी, साजिद जी, रणवीर जी, आदित्य जी, आर्यन जी और छुपा रुस्तम जी का धन्यवाद।
और इसी के साथ स्पेन ने एक शानदार गोल दाग दिया है और अभी स्कोर है 20 मिनट का खेल समाप्त होने पर स्पेन 1, फ्रांस 0
धन्यवाद, समाचार समाप्त हुए।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> दोस्तों अभी थोड़ी देर पहले आदित्य भाई से दूरभाष पर वार्ता हुई, सभी पक्षों के तर्क और दलीलेँ सुनने के बाद यह निष्कर्ष निकाला गया कि 125 सीसी सेगमेँट में यामाहा एस एस 125 से अच्छी बाइक और कोई नहीं है तथा इसका औसत भी अच्छा है।
> सहायता करने के लिए सभी मित्रों, आचार्य जी, बैड जी, साजिद जी, रणवीर जी, आदित्य जी, छुपा रुस्तम जी का धन्यवाद।
> और इसी के साथ स्पेन ने एक शानदार गोल दाग दिया है और अभी स्कोर है 20 मिनट का खेल समाप्त होने पर स्पेन 1, फ्रांस 0
> धन्यवाद, समाचार समाप्त हुए।


*हा हा लगता है आप स्पोर्ट्स के बहुत बड़े दीवाने हो ......*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *हा हा लगता है आप स्पोर्ट्स के बहुत बड़े दीवाने हो ......*


बिल्कुल सही कहा भाई पंकज जी। आपने भी बॉल को गोल पोस्ट में पहुँचाकर ही दम लिया है।

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> बिल्कुल सही कहा भाई पंकज जी। आपने भी बॉल को गोल पोस्ट में पहुँचाकर ही दम लिया है।


*कौन सी बोल ko .........हम भी थोड़े दिनों पहले क्रिकेट के बहुत बड़े दीवाने हुआ करते थे ......*

----------


## adityaa

> आदित्य भाई मेरी भी मदद कीजिए। मुझे अपनी पहली बाइक लेनी है। अब मुझे क्या चाहिए आपको बताता हूँ।
> एक आम आदमी के लिए बाइक मतलब कि 100 से 125 सीसी तक होनी चाहिए।
> माइलेज 55 से कम नहीं होना चाहिए।
> हर तरह से कम्फर्टेबल होनी चाहिए।
> अब अपनी पसंद बताता हूँ। मैंने यामाहा की ss 125 पसंद की है। आप उसके बारे में बताएँ कि कैसी रहेगी। उसका एक चित्र पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ।
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र आप अगर १२५ सी सी रेंज में देखो तो आपको यह बाइक सचमें बिलकुल निराश नहीं करेंगी और यामाहा की स्मूथ नेस १२५ सी सी रेंज में दूसरी किसी बाइक में नहीं हैं तो मैं आपको यह बाइक हि खरीदने की सलाह दूंगा 



> ये निष्कर्ष मेरे लिए भी फायदेमंद होगा क्यूंकि मुझे भी एक बाईक लेनी है


मित्र आपकी जरुरत बाताये ताकि उसके अनुसार बाइक बता सकूँ 



> बेन जी,
> 
> मेरी मजबूरी ये है...... की मैं बाइक नहीं चलाता । आज से 30 साल पहले यामाहा 350 मेरी पसंदीदा बाइक थी जिसे मेरे पिता ने विश्वविद्यालय मे प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त करने पर दिया था । ये बाइक मेरे पास 6 साल रही और उसके बाद मेरे छोटे भाई ने ले ली........ बस वही आखिरी बार था जब बाइक चलाई थी........ 
> 
> 
> लेकिन जब मे साइकल स्टैंड पर अपने छात्रो को देखता हूँ तो उनमे से अधिकांश के पास होंडा है    ......... इस आधार पर मुझे लगता है की आपको होंडा लेनी चईए लेकिन अपनी जवानी याद आती है तो मन यामाहा की ओर अपने आप मुड जाता है....... हा आहा.......


आचार्य जी यामाहा ३५० वैसे मुझे भी काफी पसंद आई थी पर उसको कुछ मज्बुरियोंके तहत खरीद नहीं सकता था 
और आपको एक जरुर कहूँगा की बाइक का मजा अलग हि होता हैं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरा अपाचे लेने का मन है पर सुना है  माईलेज कम देता है





> मेरे कमीने दोस्त मुझे ग्लैमर के लिए कह  रहे हैं  किन्तु मेरा दिल अपाचे पर अटका हुआ है ! कोई सुझाव  दोस्तों!





> मित्र आपकी जरुरत बाताये ताकि उसके अनुसार बाइक बता सकूँ


???????????????????

----------


## adityaa

> मेरा अपाचे लेने का मन है पर सुना है  माईलेज कम देता है


मित्र १६० सी सी ४०-४५ का अवेरेज देती हैं 



> *
> यामाहा ही सही रहेगी ,हीरो तो अब अलग हे ,होंडा अलग ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,अन्यथा स्पललेंडर थी ही/इस ससुरी स्पललेंडर के चक्कर में में आज तक नई बाइक नही ले पाया ......लेनी थी कोई ओर आये जो स्पललेंडर का बखान कर जाए ,:mepullhair:
> *


मित्र ऐसा मत कहो मेरे पास भी स्पेल्दोर हि है और मैं तो उसको हवा के जैसे उडाता हूँ 



> मेरे कमीने दोस्त मुझे ग्लैमर के लिए कह  रहे हैं  किन्तु मेरा दिल अपाचे पर अटका हुआ है ! कोई सुझाव  दोस्तों!


मित्र आप अगर देखे तो ग्लेमर और अपाचे की टक्कर हो हि नहीं सकती हैं 




> मित्र Noctis Lucis एंव बेन-टैन जी मैरे पास अपाची 150 C.C. गाड़ी है जो 55 का माइलेज देती है गाड़ी बहुत मस्त है  आप लोग जो भी बाइक लो मेरे विचार से 150 C.C. की बाईक ही लो!


मित्र मैं यह मान नहीं सकता की अपाचे १५० सी सी ५५ का अवेरेज दे यह बात ना मुमकिन हैं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

आदित्य भाई कृपया मुझे अपाचे के लिए बतांए और मूल्य भी :)

----------


## adityaa

मित्र आपकी उलझन समझ चुका हूँ यदि आपको अवेरेज चाहिए हैं तो आप ग्लेमर देख सकते हैं और यदि आपको बाइक की सवारी करने का शौक है तो आप अपाचे देखिये 




> ???????????????????

----------


## adityaa

> आदित्य भाई कृपया मुझे अपाचे के लिए बतांए और मूल्य भी :)


अपाचे कितने सी और सिंप्ले या हायपर एज मोडल ????

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

apache rtr 180

----------


## adityaa

> apache rtr 180


मित्र इसमें ३ -४ मोडल हैं
१ पीछे ड्रम ब्रेक 
२ पीछे डिस्क ब्रेक 
३ दोनों ड्रम ब्रेक विथ ऐ बी एस 
४ हायपर एज

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सबका बता दीजिए जी मुझे पता  नही है , जो उचित लगेगा देख लूँगा !

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हायपर एज  क्या होता है आदित्य भाई !

----------


## The Master

मुझे तो अप्रिला पसंद आई थी लेकिन वो थोड़ी महंगी है ....................... central 141

----------


## adityaa

> सबका बता दीजिए जी मुझे पता  नही है , जो उचित लगेगा देख लूँगा !


भाई पता करके बताता हूँ वैसे उत्तर प्रदेश के लिए हि चाहिए हैं ना ???




> हायपर एज  क्या होता है आदित्य भाई !


इसके ग्राफिक्स अच्छे हैं 

और हाँ शायद यह १८० में नहीं मिलेगा पर १६० में आसानी से मिल जाएगा 
और १८० ३५-४० का अवेरेज दे सकती हैं

----------


## adityaa

> मुझे तो अप्रिला पसंद आई थी लेकिन वो थोड़ी महंगी है ....................... central 141


मासाब अप्रीला को आप अपने यहाँ के रोड पर भगाने का मजा भी नहीं ले पायेंगे

----------


## adityaa

> हायपर एज  क्या होता है आदित्य भाई !




ऐसे ग्राफिक्स हैं .........

----------


## The Master

> मासाब अप्रीला को आप अपने यहाँ के रोड पर भगाने का मजा भी नहीं ले पायेंगे



आपने तो मेरा दिल तोड़ दिया ......... फिर ऐसी बाइक हमारे देश मे क्या कर रही है ..................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मैंने एक बार अपने मित्र की अपाचे ले कर फूल स्पीड में चलाई थी ! बस उसके बाद ओ इसका दीवाना हो गया हूँ ,इतनी स्पीड में भी इतना बैलेंस ,ऐसे ब्रेक ,ऐसी टाईमिंग , उफ़ !! 
मोटर सायकल तो बहुत चलायीं हैं किन्तु इसके ऐसा कोई नही ! बस कन्फ्यूज हूँ के इसके इतने सारे वर्सन आते हैं कौन ठीक रहेगा ! क्या मूल्य होगा ! क्या माईलेज होगी आदि आदि !!

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मुझे तो अप्रिला पसंद आई थी लेकिन वो थोड़ी महंगी है ....................... central 141


मास्टर साब !! नाम पता एड्रेस बोलो घर भिजवाता हूँ अप्रिला ! पर फुल स्पीड में चलानी होगी !

----------


## adityaa

> आपने तो मेरा दिल तोड़ दिया ......... फिर ऐसी बाइक हमारे देश मे क्या कर रही है ..................


वोह तो बस मुंबई के रास्तोंपर हि दौड़ा सकते हैं और वोह भि रात को १ से ५ तक या फिर किसी एक्सप्रेस हायवे पर 



> मैंने एक बार अपने मित्र की अपाचे ले कर फूल स्पीड में चलाई थी ! बस उसके बाद ओ इसका दीवाना हो गया हूँ ,इतनी स्पीड में भी इतना बैलेंस ,ऐसे ब्रेक ,ऐसी टाईमिंग , उफ़ !! 
> मोटर सायकल तो बहुत चलायीं हैं किन्तु इसके ऐसा कोई नही ! बस कन्फ्यूज हूँ के इसके इतने सारे वर्सन आते हैं कौन ठीक रहेगा ! क्या मूल्य होगा ! क्या माईलेज होगी आदि आदि !!


आप पहले अवेरेज देख कर सी सी का चुनाव कीजिये 
१६० सी सी -४०-४५ 
१८० सी सी - ३५-४०

----------


## The Master

> मास्टर साब !! नाम पता एड्रेस बोलो घर भिजवाता हूँ अप्रिला ! पर फुल स्पीड में चलानी होगी !



हाँ फूल स्पीड तो चला लूँगा बस रास्ता साफ मिले ............... वरना ............... राम नाम ...............

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

और मूल्य ??????

----------


## adityaa

> और मूल्य ??????


- 2012 New TVS Apache RTR 160 (Hyper Edge) - Rs. 67,500.00
- 2012 New TVS Apache RTR 180 - Rs. 72,000.00
- 2012 New TVS Apache RTR 180 ABS - Rs. 82,800.00

----------


## satya_anveshi

साजिद भाई तो मुझसे भी ज्यादा उलझन में लग रहे हैं।

----------


## badboy123455

> साजिद भाई तो मुझसे भी ज्यादा उलझन में लग रहे हैं।


*हा हा हा.......*

----------


## badboy123455

*अरे कोई इस अप्रिला की फोटो दिखा दो,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## adityaa

> साजिद भाई तो मुझसे भी ज्यादा उलझन में लग रहे हैं।





> *हा हा हा.......*


हँसो मत अब उनके पास कीमत और अवेरेज हैं सो वो आसानीसे अब चुनाव कर सकते हैं

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-



----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-



----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई साहब यह अप्रिला तो खतरनाक है, एवरेज कितना 10 का देती है?

----------


## aryansaini88

> भाई साहब यह अप्रिला तो खतरनाक है, एवरेज कितना 10 का देती है?


हा हा हा सही कह रहे हो बेन जी अप्रिला तो खतरनाक लग रही है

----------


## adityaa

> हा हा हा सही कह रहे हो बेन जी अप्रिला तो खतरनाक लग रही है


माफ करना मित्र पर ऐसा कभी मत सोचो कोई भी गाडी खतरनाक नहीं हो सकती बस आपको उसको कंट्रोल में रखना हैं

----------


## aryansaini88

> माफ करना मित्र पर ऐसा कभी मत सोचो कोई भी गाडी खतरनाक नहीं हो सकती बस आपको उसको कंट्रोल में रखना हैं


देखने  में तो लग रही है न आदित्य भाई

----------


## adityaa

> देखने  में तो लग रही है न आदित्य भाई


डर बिलकुल भी नही उल्टा ललचाहट हो रही हैं की कब उठाऊ और जोरसे दौडाउ :-D:-D

----------


## dhanrajk75

हमे भी काम आ सकती है ........

----------


## fci.vvk@gmail.com

सर जी मई बहुत प्रॉब्लम में हूँ ।
कल मेरी बाइक स्टार्ट करने में दिक्कत कर रही थी मेकैनिक को दिखाई तो उसने टंकी के नीचे की कोई कॉयल बदल डाली
बाइक 50 km चल के फिर बंद हो गई 
उसके बाद उसका प्लग और होल्डर भी चेंज करा डाली मैकेनिक ने 
फिर भी वही दिक्कत आरही है कोई सुधार नहीं है
कृपया मदद करे

----------


## fci.vvk@gmail.com

कृपया मदद करे
सर जी  मै  बहुत प्रॉब्लम में हूँ ।
कल मेरी बाइक स्टार्ट करने में दिक्कत कर रही थी मेकैनिक को दिखाई तो उसने टंकी के नीचे की कोई कॉयल बदल डाली
बाइक 50 km चल के फिर बंद हो गई 
उसके बाद उसका प्लग और होल्डर भी चेंज करा डाली मैकेनिक ने 
फिर भी वही दिक्कत आरही है कोई सुधार नहीं है
कृपया मदद करे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कृपया मदद करे
> सर जी  मै  बहुत प्रॉब्लम में हूँ ।
> कल मेरी बाइक स्टार्ट करने में दिक्कत कर रही थी मेकैनिक को दिखाई तो उसने टंकी के नीचे की कोई कॉयल बदल डाली
> बाइक 50 km चल के फिर बंद हो गई 
> उसके बाद उसका प्लग और होल्डर भी चेंज करा डाली मैकेनिक ने 
> फिर भी वही दिक्कत आरही है कोई सुधार नहीं है
> कृपया मदद करे


लगे हाथों एयर फिल्टर भी चेंज करा दें और 'धुँवादानी' साफ करवाएँ। तब भी यही समस्या हो तो कार्बोरेटर भी साफ करवाएँ और ज़रूरत हो तो चेंज करवा दें। इतने पर भी काम न बने तो पिस्टन रिंग बदलें और ज़रूरत पड़ने पर इंजन बोर करवा दें। यदि अब भी समस्या बरकरार हो तो बाइक चेंज कर दें। समस्या हमेशा के लिए दूर हो जाएगी।

----------

